# Barn Find 1896 Crescent



## Brian R. (Aug 24, 2016)

I bought this Crescent No.4, which I believe is from 1896. It's still wearing tires that must be about 100 years old (the original 120 year old tires would have been white). The seat is original as it has Crescent stamped in the leather. The block chain is upside-down. The right side of the front fork broke in half at some point and was repaired. At first I thought I could have the area welded up and smoothed out before painting, but now I'm thinking it's an interesting part of the bike's history and should be left as-is.  A friend mentioned another option is finding a replacement fork. Apparently this company churned out bikes bike the tens of thousands so parts should be available. If I could find another fork I would keep this one on the side to show the repair work.

I have some questions: 1. Does anyone have a Crescent fork like this to sell? 2. The wood rims seem to have been previously painted white - would this have been original when new or someone's repaint? What was the original finish on the rims?


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 25, 2016)

It's possible that the rims were white but a natural finish is fine. Fork is a problem might find a lady's one easier than men's. Place a want ad.


----------



## locomotion (Aug 25, 2016)

my model #10 is 100% original down to the green pinstripping and the rims are plain natural finish, so is the rear fender and chainguard
I would personally repair that fork, it's an easy fix, and your lucky, the break is in the painted section
I think finding the correct chain and chainguard will be a challenge!!!


----------



## bikejunk (Aug 26, 2016)

-Those tires might be original I have smooth grey tires with a 1893 patent date on them and have seen others.  For a very short time (period to this bike) ivory or even silk cover rims were the fashion( looks like the grip ferules are also white)  but varnished rims do really look the best.       If you get a catalog you will see the chainguard you will need, finding one will be a ebay adventure--- fine bike !!


----------



## Brian R. (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks for the info! That's very interesting about white rims being in fashion. Unfortunately it only has one white grip ferule. I will leave the rims as-is for now. Original grey tires, eh? Does that mean I'm not supposed to cut them off and put on tires that hold air? I like originality and prefer rusty original over restored, but I also believe machines should function and fulfill their original design purpose. In other words, it ought to be rideable, even if it's used for display and not riding. The rims on this bike are perfectly straight and would ride well. Hmmm... I suppose one option is to build a second set of wood rims for it for riding or display and keep the originals available and together with the bike. Or another option is to trade - the focus of my collecting is bikes made in Canada. Max (or anyone else), do you have a Canadian toc bike you'd trade for this one? I'd like to hear what other collectors do when they find original tires on a 110+ year old bike. Cheers. I love the CABE!


----------



## highwheel431 (Aug 28, 2016)

Brian...In 1897 Crescent offered a series of bikes called "White Rimmed Crescents".   Here are the pages from the 97 catalog.....Ross


----------



## bikejunk (Aug 28, 2016)

Brian R. said:


> Thanks for the info! That's very interesting about white rims being in fashion. Unfortunately it only has one white grip ferule. I will leave the rims as-is for now. Original grey tires, eh? Does that mean I'm not supposed to cut them off and put on tires that hold air? I like originality and prefer rusty original over restored, but I also believe machines should function and fulfill their original design purpose. In other words, it ought to be rideable, even if it's used for display and not riding. The rims on this bike are perfectly straight and would ride well. Hmmm... I suppose one option is to build a second set of wood rims for it for riding or display and keep the originals available and together with the bike. Or another option is to trade - the focus of my collecting is bikes made in Canada. Max (or anyone else), do you have a Canadian toc bike you'd trade for this one? I'd like to hear what other collectors do when they find original tires on a 110+ year old bike. Cheers. I love the CABE!




Yep these are too far gone to do anything with just letting you know not all period tires are white -great add for those white rims hu ? I have a few early display only tire they sit on a too good to ride original, and  Richard Dean tires are the only way to go as they glue on and hold air just like the originals   good luck !!!


----------



## Brian R. (Aug 29, 2016)

An 1897 White Rimmed Crescent! Very cool - I love it. Thanks very much Highwheel431! I'm looking at that chain guard and thinking it wouldn't take much to fabricate one of those. The front facing section can be made easily by cutting holes out of piece of sheet metal. The strip that wraps around the top and bottom of the chain, is that wood or metal?

Thanks Bikejunk! Do you have a link to Richard Dean tires you could post please?


----------



## bikejunk (Aug 30, 2016)

Robert Dean a50crosleytrk@aol.com    do a search on this forum and a ton of info will come up   he has no web sight that I know of   good luck !!


----------



## locomotion (Aug 30, 2016)

Dean tires would probably be the best looking tires for this bike!!!


----------



## Brian R. (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks again! This bike is growing on me.


----------



## olderthandirt (Aug 31, 2016)

it looks like you got the information about the white rims what model is your bike ? its possible they were swapped off another crescent when the front fork a rim or two may have been damaged ,just a thought


----------



## Curtis Washington (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice find!!!!!!


----------

